# Cat Cannon



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I love my 2 cats.... but this is a funny game.   

http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html


----------



## GB

I love it. My first shot was my high score, 297 feet.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HA! 911ft!!!


----------



## GB

Man that is one high flying cat. Did you feed yours catnip first


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I just toped THAT one BAY-BEE! 1591ft!!!!!!!


----------



## GB

1275. I am getting closer.


----------



## jkath

*1052 - *
** 
*Sushi, this is why I adore you so.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I get a kick out of the venus fly traps!


----------



## SierraCook

*Great game, DS.  I am going to email this to some friends and coworkers.  Thanks!!     1,079 feet!!  *


----------



## GB

1926. Boy is this addictive!


----------



## DampCharcoal

I can't seem to get any farther than 400 feet! 

Nevermind, 1189 feet!!!


----------



## Lugaru

Im here to place a complaint as this is... really... cruels... and... hey, its a lot of fun! Gr..  havent gotten past 1000 yet though. 

Here's a similar game, a little more involved though, my record is 6k

http://storage.act-9.com/2005/0222/nanaca.htm


----------



## AllenOK

I couldn't seem to get past 800' myself.  Peppa thought it was cruel and wouldn't try it.


----------



## SierraCook

1,642 feet and my apologies to all the cats out there.  Although, I must admit that this is great therapy.  I have a tomcat that keeps digging in my flowerbeds.


----------



## middie

my first shot was 871 feet. not too bad.


----------



## crewsk

My first shot was 1472!! This is too much fun, thanks Sushi!


----------



## mish

Embarassed to admit it, but it's pretty funny  

Think we could start a topic (for links) to games called Fun & Games? We may have had one a while back.


----------



## Maidrite

If you don't tell Barbara, I have a few extra cats to use


----------



## ronjohn55

2098!! 

Not much left of that little kitty I guessing....

John


----------



## Maidrite

I heard a comedian the other day who said it best.  I like cats, as long as they stay where they belong----In the middle of the road.
    Yeah I am a mean old man but hey its payback time!


----------



## norgeskog

I did 767 but could not get the submit button to work, so I just backed out.  poor kitty.


----------



## pdswife

Fun!  But, that poor kitty!!  lol


----------



## Maidrite

1788 is my best score as of now but I will work on it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WOW!!!   I thought I had one that was unbeatable! You have proven me wrong! Enough to smash my cat- cannon capabilities!


----------



## Ruth

Wooho!  *2,189 feet! *Read it and weep!


----------



## middie

I suck at this game lol


----------



## mudbug

me too, middie.  That kitty is safe with me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

RUTH!!!!!   You beat us! Thats it..... Im going to play again until I win!


----------



## candlelight1

I agree that this is addictive.  I showed it to my 17 year old and now can't get him off the computer.


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, I finally gave in and played it.  I couldn't watch though!  I peeked, but if I saw the spikes coming up, I turned away!  I don't have a problem with blood and gore, mind you, but I love kitties!  Anyway, I played for about 45 minutes and got 2705.

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*2705??!!!!!*     


CONGRATS Barbara!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks Sushi.  Of course my cats are no longer speaking to me!   

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Barbara!!! LOL!    

Give them a can of tuna from me.


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

*good kitty*

1,097 feet, poor little kitty


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, I still love this game.  Thanks, again.


----------

